#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Виза по прибытию в Бирму

## Ануруддха

С 1 октября 2019 любой россиянин с загранпаспортом и туристическими целями сможет получить 30-дневную visa on-arrival в трёх аэропортах Мьянмы — Янгон, Мандалай и Нейпьидо. Визовый сбор - 50$. Продление документа также не предусмотрено, режим действует до 30 сентября 2020.

----------

Dio-Deni (01.08.2019), Ассаджи (02.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2019), Денис Ч (01.08.2019), Кокотик (01.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2019)

----------


## Shus

У них уже давно интернетная е-виза действует (как и на Шри Ланке). Та же цена.
По прибытию, конечно удобнее. Но все это только туристическое.

----------

Ассаджи (02.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

Скажите, пожалуйста, входит ли в данном случае  в понятие "туристическое" паломничества или проживание в монастыре?
Спасибо.

----------


## Ануруддха

Теоретически нужно получать специальную медитационную визу, как сейчас в реальности не в курсе.

----------

Денис Ч (01.08.2019)

----------

